# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu du Dmineur [Sources]

## John Fullspeed

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Dmineur.

Je vous propose un jeu complet en Delphi bas sur le principe du dmineur (mais en plus beau).
Le source est simple et il utilise des procdures et fonctions rcursives.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

